# My Tandem



## pubrunner (22 Nov 2011)

After years of believing that tandems were owned by harmless eccentrics , I decided to get one for myself.

My little boy loves it - especially when I take him to school on it.

It is an Orbit Libra - in terms of desirability, I have no idea of where it fits in the world of tandems. The 'sought after' bikes, appear to be made by other manufacturers such as Thorn, but I have to say, it suits our needs perfectly.







Does anyone know of any organised bike rides, on which I could take a keen 7 year old on this tandem ? I'd be interested in anything in the West Midlands, North & Mid Wales, Cheshire & Gtr Manchester.


----------



## al-fresco (22 Nov 2011)

Did I mention that a tandem scalped me and the Langster in Cheshire last week? Harmless eccentrics be damned!


----------



## pubrunner (22 Nov 2011)

al-fresco said:


> Did I mention that a tandem scalped me and the Langster in Cheshire last week?


 
Hi Al,

You seem to be getting in a fair mileage - I'm most impressed. For my part, I'm doing my usual training for this time of year - 12 miles once a fortnight, down to Maesbury Cafe.

I have to say, I'm seriously considering getting a singlespeed/fixie - to see what all the fuss is about.

Do you have a frame (project) on the go ? If so, what is it ?



al-fresco said:


> Harmless eccentrics be damned!


 
Well, I'm having these fitted onto the axles - just the thing to keep the road clear !


----------



## Amanda P (22 Nov 2011)

Mrs Uncle Phil and I bought a tandem not so long ago. We actually agreed the deal way back in the summer, but we finally collected it a few weeks back. It's one of these (not the actual bike in the photo - that's one we borrowed from JD tandems for the day). It means that Mrs Uncle Phil can see where we're going, rather than spending the whole ride looking at my back. We love it!

She can also do all the signalling, read maps, wave at other cyclists with both hands... We're working up to having her knitting on dull stretches of road.






Oh yes, and despite all the touring kit, if we give it a bit of vim, it does go. We've collected a scalp or two already.


----------



## al-fresco (22 Nov 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've got a Trek 6000 MTB frame and a few bits. At the moment I'm looking at forks and thinking "HOW MUCH!!" So it's 'on hold' until after Christmas.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2011)

we also have a tandem on the fleet , used mainly on short distance rides for my daughter and i .

nothing special just a nice raleigh venture plus 1


----------



## Wobbly John (28 Nov 2011)

We have a Raleigh tandem too:


----------



## Butterfly (11 Dec 2011)

pubrunner said:


> After years of believing that tandems were owned by harmless eccentrics , I decided to get one for myself.
> 
> My little boy loves it - especially when I take him to school on it.
> 
> ...


 
The first tandem I piloted was an Orbit Libra that I with one of my charges. It was great fun! 

We now have a Dawes 2Across, an Orbit Zodiac and a Dawes Super Galaxy Tandem. They aren't getting much use at the moment which is a shame.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Does anyone know of any organised bike rides, on which I could take a keen 7 year old on this tandem ? I'd be interested in anything in the West Midlands, North & Mid Wales, Cheshire & Gtr Manchester.


I like the tandem!

I saw a father and young daughter team riding a similar tandem on two local audax events. I'm not sure if they were doing the full _Spring Into The Dales_ and _Season Of Mists _- I suspect that they might have been doing the shorter sister events _Leap Into The Aire_ and _Mellow Fruitfulness_. At any rate - the little girl seemed to be enjoying herself. I overtook them going up one hill and the little girl was riding no hands and reading the route sheet out to daddy. It was pretty cute!

I know you prefer Saturdays, so if 100 km wouldn't be too far, how about these events? (One is only a 50km event.)

If you can manage a Sunday, you'd have more choice (change the day setting in the drop-down box).



Uncle Phil said:


> Mrs Uncle Phil and I bought a tandem not so long ago. We actually agreed the deal way back in the summer, but we finally collected it a few weeks back.


I like that too. What's the handling like? It looks like it might be a bit front-heavy but I like the design. I can think of a couple of people who would probably come out with me on one of them who wouldn't ride a conventional tandem or solo bike.

Was that picture taken at Burnsall?


----------



## pubrunner (12 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I like the tandem!
> 
> I saw a father and young daughter team riding a similar tandem on two local audax events. I'm not sure if they were doing the full _Spring Into The Dales_ and _Season Of Mists _- I suspect that they might have been doing the shorter sister events _Leap Into The Aire_ and _Mellow Fruitfulness_. At any rate - the little girl seemed to be enjoying herself. I overtook them going up one hill and the little girl was riding no hands and reading the route sheet out to daddy. It was pretty cute!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link, Colin. I *can* do rides on a Sunday . . . but I 'have' to take my youngster with me, cos my better half has 'her' day on a Sunday - for her own sporting acivities.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Thanks for the link, Colin. I *can* do rides on a Sunday . . . but I 'have' to take my youngster with me, cos my better half has 'her' day on a Sunday - for her own sporting acivities.


Ah, yes - I think you did mention that to me on a previous occasion but my memory isn't what it used to be! 

I just looked at some of those weekend events and I'd say that AUK has a pretty loose definition of 'The Midlands'! From Maidenhead to Lincoln to Ruthin to Congleton! Still, there are a few events there that might be of interest.


----------



## mickle (12 Dec 2011)

Mrs Mickle has a Thorn (aquired many years before I met her) and rides it nearly every day - dragging a Burley. I've never been on it. Thorn with Rohloff and SON. Very nice, though it needs a re-powdercoat.


----------



## pubrunner (12 Dec 2011)

mickle said:


> I've never been on it.


 
Why not ?


----------



## mickle (12 Dec 2011)

pubrunner said:


> Why not ?


It's not mine.


----------



## Amanda P (12 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> What's the handling like? It looks like it might be a bit front-heavy but I like the design. I can think of a couple of people who would probably come out with me on one of them who wouldn't ride a conventional tandem or solo bike.
> 
> Was that picture taken at Burnsall?


 
It's a bit like driving a bus - it handles OK, but it's not nippy or twitchy! No dodging potholes at the last minute.

It has the considerable advantage for the stoker that she can see where she's going, rather than having a close-up view of the captain's back and not much else. And of course, being recumbent, no saddle problems; there's even suspension at the front end. The advantages over two singles are as for any other tandem: no-one can leave the other rider behind, it's pretty brisk on the flat, and we can easily talk, even in noisy traffic, without having to yell or repeat ourselves ad nauseam. The stoker's hands are entirely free, so she can wave at passers-by with both of them (that always raises a smile, or at least an eyebrow). Or she can read a map (as long as it's not too windy or the road's too bumpy). We plan to try having her knitting as we roll, but that'll have to wait for warmer, non-glove-wearing weather.

Disadvantages? She has to have complete trust in the captain!

Oh, and yes, this was taken at Burnsall. We'd borrowed that bike from JD Cycles in Ilkley for the day. That's how we knew we wanted one.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

Yes, I can see that the stoker would have to be confident that the captain wasn't going to do anything stupid! 

I don't have the space or the money for a bike like that now but maybe one day in the future ...?


----------



## machew (12 Dec 2011)

Just don't go through fords at speed, tried it once, and the back wheel tried to overtake the front one. Much shouting from the stoker, who hasn't let me forget it


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

I don't even go through fords at speed on my racing bike. I did _once_ and crashed so I don't risk it now. The ford was in a dip between a steep descent and a steep climb and I wanted to maintain momentum. What I didn't know until it was too late was that the part of the road through the ford was cobbled _(why!!!  )_, the cobbles were slimy with moss, and there were gaps between them big enough to trap a 23C tyre!


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2012)

Uncle Phil said:


> Mrs Uncle Phil and I bought a tandem not so long ago. We actually agreed the deal way back in the summer, but we finally collected it a few weeks back. It's one of these (not the actual bike in the photo - that's one we borrowed from JD tandems for the day). It means that Mrs Uncle Phil can see where we're going, rather than spending the whole ride looking at my back. We love it!
> 
> She can also do all the signalling, read maps, wave at other cyclists with both hands... We're working up to having her knitting on dull stretches of road.
> 
> ...


 
I saw what I now realise as one of these on Friday in Hackeny, at the time I thought I imagined it


----------



## xpc316e (11 Feb 2012)

If you want to go on some rides in great company, why not join the Tandem Club? Your local section will probably organise monthly rides, and I guarantee that you and your lad will be made most welcome.


----------



## alans (24 May 2012)

I have a Dawes 2 Across,originally stoked by SWMBO,who cannot now ride it.My grand daughter is the most frequent stoker.
Considering your location I would suggest doing a lap (or more ) of Lake Vyrnwy.Almost flat,pleasant scenery & a good cafe at the dam.


----------

